# When I say BLACK... I mean BLACK!



## *MaC WhoRe* (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok! So for the past couple of months I've been TRYING to get my hair JET BLACK! to the point it stands out! But i can't seem to get it there.
I've gone to salons, and it'll look brown black... last night i tried Revelon Natural Blue Black dye...sucked!

Please help!!!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 2, 2007)

I've got the same problem as you. When I come out of the salon, my hair is JET BLACK, but a week later, its brown-black. The only time the color kept on going and going was when I dyed it blue black (the blue will only show in the sunlight, so it's nothing to worry about). When it faded, it was jet black.
I'd like to know some tips as well...
Btw, I'm obsessed with black hair. It's so mod.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 2, 2007)

I feel your pain, my hair is a medium reddish brown and looks freaky with my black brows and complexion, so I dye it black. My hair gets pretty black... problem is color wont stay on my head!

I dye it black, I feel happy and pretty with my new color, and two days later, brown starts peering through again, especially at the top of my head. The only part of my hair that stay the color I dye it are the tips. (So yeah I get black tips with the rest of it brown)

I read, that asian hair is porous or something and needs more time to let dye sink in, but that won't work either.

Being a teenager, I don't really have the budget to do it proffesionally, so I'll think I'll try the blue black


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 3, 2007)

i think the problem may be because your hair is sort of dark to begin with. i know for a fact that if u bleach your hair and then dye it with a jet black dye then it would be amazing but problem is that bleaching is an ass on hair


----------



## Renee (Aug 3, 2007)

I have been dying my hair black for years. I have used so many brands and I have found that Clairol black azure and Garnier Nutrisse black licorice have left my hair the blackest. It lasts awhile, too! HTH


----------



## KAIA (Aug 3, 2007)

I use to dye my hair JET black in a salon, but after that I decided to do it myself and L'oreal Feria in Starry Night worked great on me! and my hair was shiny and everything.. never had problems with it..BTW my natural hair color is Brown - Black.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 9, 2007)

I know your pain. I dyed my hair atomic pink, and then to jet black and then a week later my hair was auburn. D: Then it almost turned ginger red before I dyed it again.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well maybe it's the kind of dye that your stylist is using.  Generally cellophanes tend to fade quickly (which is what I get when I have highlights or when I just want to slightly alter the shade of my hair).  When I wanted my hair black for an event, I got a more permanent dye and that didn't change until I got a cellophane over it to alter the color.

Also, if you get other kinds of treatments done to your hair then your hair might pickup and lock in the dye more readily.  I get my hair relaxed and so my hair just picks up dye like a sponge.

Generally since I get my hair dyed and relaxed, I have to use a special kind of shampoo and conditioner that I have to buy at my salon that is specially made for highly treated hair.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 9, 2007)

ive  heard really good things about the black garnier dye. It has a blue tint but it apparently stays really black forever.


----------



## Dizzy (Aug 9, 2007)

100% surefire way is to bleach your hair, then dye it a blue-black (blue adds depth and makes the black look a really nice black).  But to double process it like that will be harsh, so you need to really take care of your hair before you process it (start like a month before with a fortifying regimine- I like Joico's K-Pak line.  it's meant for reconstruction but it's really good for your hair).

Other than that, I know some lines (Sexy hair and Artec in particular) have color depositing shampoos, maybe try those to keep the color after you dye it?


----------



## pinkstar (Aug 9, 2007)

I had an obsession with blue black hair for like, a year in highschool. I got it done at the salon, did it at home.. It all faded within weeks. 

I've tried:

-Redken dye
-Feria "Starry night" (not bad, but fades quickly and is messy)
-Garnier Nutrisse (Blueberry---Fantastic)

I can't recall the other brands, but I tried most of them.. Good luck with getting your hair black! It's really hard!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 10, 2007)

Garnier 100% Color in Blue Black

After four weeks my hair is still black, not the least bit brown. Althought not as blue... I HATE Feria Starry Night, the color fades to brown super fast.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 15, 2007)

Go to Sally's, pick up the Miss Clairol Conditioning Color in the shade Black Azure.  Also purchase L'oreal Oreor Creme Developer in 20 Volume.  Little to absolutely no fading every time.

P.S. If you click to see my profile, that is what the Black Azure looks like after around 4-5 weeks after dying.  A true JET BLACK...and shiny too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I left it on about 30-35 minutes before washing out.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 15, 2007)

I used to use Loreal Feria Jet black, I think the browner your hair is underneath the quicker it will fade, but as mine is mousey blonde it 'clung' well to my hair and looked a true black.


----------



## Miss_Lily (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi,

I dyed my hair blue black , with Garnier's bluberry product a week ago. However, the blue faded aways, and its black black! Is there anyways to keep it blue black longer? I like the funky side of the color!!! It is sooo nice! But now it is a litto boring only black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help Please 

P.S.What do you guys do to keep the color shiny and fresh?

Thanks 

Miss_Lily


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 16, 2007)

Lily - I've used Manic Panic Shocking blue over plain black hair and it stayed a deep cobalt black blue for ages.


----------



## daFilli (Aug 27, 2007)

I used Nicky Clarke, Liquorise and it was great, really soft and coditioning plus the colour was really intense... but i had to end up using 2 packets, due to my hair being quite thick, thats its only let down the size of the dye bottles are small.

Loreal Fearea or however u spell it lol was great for colour super intense but it faded within about 2weeks.

Garnier Nutrese..... great on, intense but crap staying power about a week and i could see that the blue black effect was fading!

and no matter what hair dye i use on my hair i always get a purple rain effect in my tub/shower lol i think its because my hair naturally is a really dark brown/black, it doesnt have as much staying power as say a blond or lighter colour would have.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Sep 4, 2007)

Theres this dye I used from L'oreal its in a silver box i forgot the name but the color is Stary night black, its deeeep black I used it couple times and it stays black!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

clairol professional dye in jet black...it'll get your hair jet ass black and it never ever fades. i have a really bad problem with dyes fading on me because my natural hair is kind of a mousy brown/red but when i was dying it with clairol professional it never faded. i'd have to redye it because of noticeable roots before it faded!


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow you can have my hair, I used Lush Caca Noir (black henna) and my hair is so black it looks phoney; this was after several applications though, one should be enough.


----------



## macedout (May 23, 2008)

is garnier nutrisse blueberry dye still available in usa?


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 24, 2008)

I dyed my hair jet black using Revlon's Color Silk last year (my hair is naturally a brownish-black) by accident as I didn't realize how DARK it would be and I swear I could not fade that stuff out!  My hair was straight up BLACK-BLACK that it looked totally unnatural with my skintone and made my hair look wig-like! I ended up going to a salon to get highlights to balance out the harshness of the black and it took months before the black faded.  Maybe you could give it a try


----------



## onezumi (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that Clairol Nice n Easy still available in Blue-Black? That's the one all my friends used to use back in my goth days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It stayed really well.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **MaC WhoRe** 

 
_Ok! So for the past couple of months I've been TRYING to get my hair JET BLACK! to the point it stands out! But i can't seem to get it there.
I've gone to salons, and it'll look brown black... last night i tried Revelon Natural Blue Black dye...sucked!

Please help!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i use revlon natural blue black it works pretty good on me, but fades fast!! I love the color pay off but dye washes out of my hair everytime i wash it. I refresh the top layer of my hair every month, i'm not touching the bottom because I eventually want to get ashy blonde peek a boo highlights..


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 2, 2008)

I know I posted this on Specktra before, but...

A little insider info nobody ever talks about! 

To give your color a fighting chance and give it a longer life:

Of course, try not to wash your hair for at least two days after your treatment. 

But, most important - DO NOT USE ANY HAIR PRODUCTS WITH *MINERAL OIL* OR *GLYCERIN* IN THEM! 

These two ingredients will _eat_ the deposited color right off the hair follicle and all will be in vain. These two things may be found in all sorts of products from shampoos, conditioners, to styling & grooming products. They are primarily used to temporarily condition the hair and allow it to feel smoother and less frizzy. 

Mineral Oil, over time, will make your hair look dull and dried out. Glycerin is an ingredient that pulls moisture from the air to seal whatever it's applied to. It's (Glycerin) wonderful for the skin, not so great for hair! 

You will find this ingredient in MAC's FIX+ product. Please if you have color treated hair avoid even accidentally spraying this on your hairline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Garnier and Pantene products are excellent drug store brand products since they do not contain these two ingredients in their lines.

Believe it or not, though, even the most expensive salon brand products will wreak havoc on your color due to these two culprits!

Also, of course, using a *UV Protectant* hair product when you’re out in the sun, since the sun is one of the worst culprits for fading a great color. Silicone is a great product to use on the hair for shine if you can find one _without_ the Mineral Oil or Glycerin in it to carry it

Be careful with your hair, it’s our crowning glory, and the best investment we can make in our overall image and self presentation…._next to shoes_ - LOL!


----------



## macedout (Jun 2, 2008)

also use shampoos WITHOUT sls-sodium lauth sulfate, the chemical that makes your shampoo sudsy. try chaz dean WEN cleansing conditioner--it really works, no chemicals, he created this line so color  wont fade, i use it -qvc sells it qvc.com or chaz dean website: http://www.chazdeanstore.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1

this stuff is really awesome, qvc has 30 money back guarantee so u can buy from them 1st , risk free


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 25, 2008)

Who thinks it might be ok to mix a bit of blue black with a regular black hair color both different brands? Or is that a no no?


----------



## Nox (Jun 27, 2008)

TamEva Le Fay had the right idea about staying away from glycerin and mineral oil... that's what they put in strippers, LOL, you might want to steer clear of those.

Sometimes, there are folks whose hair won't take dye deposits well because their hair is more slick and straight-cuticled (less porous) than most others.  It's usually people with straight glossy hair who have the most problems with this.

A very old trick hollywood starlets used to do back in the 1950's to get hair dye to stick better was to open the hair shaft a little bit by rinsing with an alkaline solution... several tablespoons of baking soda in warm water the night before.  I suppose that this is what raises the cuticles and allows more of the dye molecules to penetrate the shaft.  From what I understand, much of black hair dye is composed of red and blue dye molecules, which are the hardest to get stuck inside the hair shaft due to their size.

I personally subscribe to the two step Henna + Indigo process.  That ish is so permanent, it does not budge one iota from day one to day 1001.  I only touch up my roots, and there is no color difference from root too tip.  Some of my oldest hairs have "hen-digo" from seven years ago, and the color is still crisp.  Some of you may want to try that, if you've become exhausted with trying to find the perfect black chemical dye.


----------



## MsKristen88 (Sep 21, 2017)

hey all, I've had the same problem with my hair not staying black as long as I think it should. Most pre-boxed colors only come with 10v developer (peroxide). I've found that using a 20v will help it penetrate better and last longer. Hope this helps y'all!!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

pinkstar said:


> I had an obsession with blue black hair for like, a year in highschool. I got it done at the salon, did it at home.. It all faded within weeks.
> 
> I've tried:
> 
> ...


I have tried Garnier Nutrisse. Yup it is quietly fabulous and charming than others.


----------

